# A Blue Streak!



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka and I have never done AKC before. So in Waukesha, Friday was our first attempt at a CD. We both blew it big time! However, come Saturday we both understood the rules better and Minka got her first leg with a first place! How excited I was, especially after Friday. Then today, Sunday, our third attempt at the CD and Minka got her second leg with a first place!

We have work to do to get our performance where I would like it to be but this weekend clued me in on what I need to work on for this venue of competition and it certainly ran the gamut of feelings from a Frustrated Friday to a Fabulous Saturday and super Awesome Sunday!

I am posting both photos from leg 1 and leg 2 

Leg 1 -









Leg 2 -


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful, congrats!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats!! she looks great with her blue ribbons


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The blue ribbons make a gorgeous dog look even better!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks you all!! I like blue on black too


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats. train.


----------

